# Ferrerro rochers



## willowtigger (Mar 7, 2021)

*sharing ferrerro rochers here*


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh I love them


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Yum thanks @willowtigger


----------



## pat (Mar 10, 2021)

I love them when Ive eaten one I want more.


----------



## mist (Mar 10, 2021)

They are very nice 👍


----------



## Gibby (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Catsmother (Mar 10, 2021)

pat said:


> I love them when Ive eaten one I want more.


Me too Pat
I can eat loads of them.


----------



## willowtigger (Mar 10, 2021)

Catsmother said:


> Me too Pat
> I can eat loads of them.



*offers the last two to catsmother*


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

My brother loves them.  I can't eat them because they are too hard to chew for me.


----------



## willowtigger (Mar 23, 2021)

Neelix said:


> My brother loves them.  I can't eat them because they are too hard to chew for me.


shares softer chocolates with you


----------



## Neelix (Mar 23, 2021)

@willowtigger thank you.


----------

